# Dewalt DWS779 + DW726 rolling stand - quite a pair



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the review, though I am wondering-what is "bumph"?


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Bumph in this case is the printed advertising placard attached to the floor model saw.

I think it's a UK term, and usually it means all the printed stuff that comes with a product - manuals, etc.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Re-reading my review, I see that I only posted the grumbles.

This saw is a delight - powerful and accurate. I haven't had to take out my circular saw + straight cut jig for cuts too close to the edge of long boards to use my table saw since getting it.

Also, I've discovered that you don't really need to attach the capacity-extending support platform - you can just stick it under the board you're cutting. So my complaint about the lack of screw holes was probably overblown.

I like it.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> Bumph in this case is the printed advertising placard attached to the floor model saw.
> 
> I think it s a UK term, and usually it means all the printed stuff that comes with a product - manuals, etc.
> 
> - nickbatz


Thanks! I have a new word


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)




----------

